# Aristo motor block-gear lash?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a 'new', old FB unit wherein the engine seemed to be 'draggy'. or too stiff. It has the two adjustment screws-one at each end of the block. I turned one of the screws at the swivel end axle to loosen by about a 1/4 turn. This seemed to allow the motors to spin up a bit. Question is: what is the proper way to adjust the blocks? Bill


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Cap 

Check out George Schreyer's site for great info on the FA-1s 


http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/fa_tips.html


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave worked on those blocks. Those screws need to be adjusted so that the motor shaft can move back & forth just a little bit. My favorite way to check for clearance is to take the motor box cover off and look at the clearance. In one case, something had worn and the axle gear was too tight against the worm gear. I did some careful trimming of the holes for the axles so that they had some clearance. That got it working OK.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of the 4 versions of this type of motor block, the ones with the 2 lash screws are the very first generation. Just FYI. 

* http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/aristo-motive-power-mainmenu-72/original-style-diesel-trucks*

Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Wound up backing out both screws on each brick about 1/8th turn, or so, and that seems to cure the problem. I, too, opined there should be just a bit of 'slop' in the block. At first, there was no movement if the wheels/axle when moving it by hand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds right. I normally adjust them down until I can hear the motor speed decrease, then back out about the same amount you did. 

Bottom line, on the rails, does it run better? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Absolutely! Something I thought about awhile back but haven't come up with an idea as yet......... Often we need to be able to run an engine upside down. I have had to hold two wires in one hand trying to make contact so as to clean, etc. I need to figure out a way to make, for example, an upside down roller block with wires and an extension or other 'clamping' device that would allow powering and leave two hands free to make adjustments! The adjustment we're discussing here is a prime example, being able to play with the adjustment while running upside down. Hhhmmm.......Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the Kadee wheel cleaner, easy to hold and cleans the wheels at the same time. 

Maybe you could get a "gooseneck" flexible "rod" and fasten it to the end of it, like a drooping mike stand... the weight of it might stay pressed against the rollers. 

If not, one of those lamps with the pantograph mechanism and put the wheel cleaner where the lamp is... 

Greg


----------

